# My 1995 Toro 3521 performed flawlessly!



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

My snowblower that I bought for $20 in September did an excellent job!


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Glad your Toro is working well, sure looks like you were enjoying yourself.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

As @scrappy would say, ya gotta love an old tecumseh side-popper! I have the same engine (1972) on a single stage (link if you want to see the guts of one).


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

classiccat said:


> As @scrappy would say, ya gotta love an old tecumseh side-popper! I have the same engine (1972) on a single stage (link if you want to see the guts of one).


I do love those!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like your 3521 did a good job. i have its bigger brother, a 521


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

detdrbuzzard said:


> looks like your 3521 did a good job. i have its bigger brother, a 521


Same chassis with a 5.5hp motor, right?


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Gotta love it!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Used mine to move 30" today.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Looking good  😀

FWIW - Here is my thread about re-powering a 3521, and also showing it's 'cousin' the 521. . . Same chassis, etc. on both machines . . . just a bigger engine on the 521 ( 5 HP vs. 3.5 HP) Also the 3521 has a slightly shorter chute, which does reduce the throwing distance a bit. $20 for a working machine . . . nothing wrong with that.

Repowering Toro 3521 w/ 179cc Engine


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Also the 3521 has a slightly shorter chute,


There is a simple solution to that. 12" of aluminum sheet, a set of snips and a few extra carriage bolts.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

PennSilverTaco said:


> Same chassis with a 5.5hp motor, right?


that almost right, it only has a 5hp motor, i've added an impeller kit also


----------

